# latzug?



## Priketelle78 (25. August 2017)

Hallo,
Da ich etwas mehr Muskelmasse an den Armen haben möchte, hatte ich gedacht, dass ein Latzug das richtige dafür währe. Als ich im Internet etwas darüber gelesen habe, kamen mir immer wieder die begriffe Sätze und Wiederholung unter. Da ich auf diesem gebiet noch ein Neuling bin, kann ich mir leider nichts darunter vorstellen was diese Begriffe bedeuten. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung?







Freue mich auf eure Antworten


----------



## edefauler (25. August 2017)

Latzug ist für den Latissimus (Rücken) und nicht für die Arme.
Ganz platt ausgedrück
Viel Gewicht und 8 bis 10 Wiederholungen bei 3 Sätzen = Muskelaufbau
Wenig Gewicht und viele Wiederholungen und Sätze, mind 20x3 = Ausdauerkraft

Um Arme zu trainieren, Unterarm, Bizeps, Trizeps, Schulter, reicht eine Kurzhantel wo man die gewichte Varieren kann

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenMZ (25. August 2017)

bestell dir nen pull-up-mate und gut is.


----------



## Khuloa (5. Dezember 2017)

Kann mich BenMZ nur anschließen. Klimmzugstangen für Zuhause sind recht günstig. Habe auch selbst eine Zuhause bei mir stehen. Hier hat mal eine Übersicht.


----------



## xlacherx (6. Dezember 2017)

Wenn du keine Ahnung hast, was du da tust -> warum tust du dir nicht selbst den gefallen, und gehst (für den Anfang) ins Fitness-Studio, wo es Trainer gibt, die dir Traingspläne erstellen und erklären wie man welche Übung sauber und richtig macht. 
Man kann da auch mehr schlecht als recht machen...


----------



## Khuloa (6. Dezember 2017)

Kann mich xlacherx nur anschließen. Wenn du sichergehen willst, dann such dir Hilfe beim Profi.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (5. Januar 2018)

Latzug ist eher weniger fuer die Arme, ausser du trainierst staendig mit engem Griff. Wenn dir nur um die Optikbutterkugeln am Oberarm geht kauf dir n kleines Hantelset und Curl was das Zeug halt. Wenn du was gutes fuer deinen ganzen Koerper tun willst dann nimm noch ne Klimmzugstange dazu.

Fitnessstudio musst mittlerweile Glueck haben das du jemand findest der dich richtig anleitet.


----------



## Deltron (4. Februar 2018)

Mit sauberen Diamant liegestutzen, die langsam und korrekt gemacht werden, spannst du fast jede muskelregion des Körpers an. Manchmal ist weniger mehr.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (5. Februar 2018)

Deltron schrieb:


> Mit sauberen Diamant liegestutzen, die langsam und korrekt gemacht werden, spannst du fast jede muskelregion des Körpers an. Manchmal ist weniger mehr.



Ja die sind schoen fies  Vorallem zum Ende einer Einheit geht mit dene nochmal der Puls hoch.


----------



## engineer (8. Mai 2019)

Das Problem mit der Bewegung des LATZUGs ist, dass man zu Anfang mit dem Körpergewicht meist zuviel Masse hat, um mit einem Klimmzug hinzukommen und später zu wenig. Lässt sich aber mit Gewichten ausgleichen. Ob man sowas kaufen muss, sei dahingestellt. Ich habe so eine Kraftstation im Keller, die noch ein bischen mehr kann. Was ich empfehlen würde, ist sie auch einarmig zu nutzen und verschiedene Zugübungen zu machen.

Hinzu habe ich mir eine Bank mit Unterbau gemacht, die etwa eine Sitzhöhe von 72cm hat. Da kann ich mich drauflegen und eine Langhantelstange mit beliebigen Gewichten  anheben und zur Brust ziehen. Das belastet die Wirbel nicht. Beim LATZUG muss man nämlich aufpassen, dass man sich am Anfang nicht die Bandscheiben zu sehr auseinanderzieht, wenn die Muskulatur noch nicht konsistent ist. Patienten mit lumbalem Vorfall oder Prolaps müssen da aufpassen.


----------

